# Ex Military Guy coming back to Mass-



## mrshank (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey guys-
Will be good to finally get back to massachusetts (western mass, amherst to be exact)
But I have a few issues/questions I need help with. Might push your knowledge to the limit 

Ok, I have been stationed in Louisiana for 4 years now, and I am coming home. While I was here, I have purchased some firearms, and I am not sure how the mass gun laws work, as I never owned a weapon while I was a resident.

The weapons I have are:

FN Self-Loading Police Shotgun (SLP)
Kel-TEC SU-16b Rifle (10 round)
HK USP .40 Compact (10 round)
Taurus .28 Revolver (5 shot)

Now, Il be sending most of my stuff (clothing, books, etc..) via fedex to my place in mass, but my more valueable items (computers, tv, cat, documents, guns, jewlery, etc..) will be accompanying myself as I drive up in my van.

If I was to get stopped along the way, Might I encouter any issues if they were to search the veichle, and see the weapons? They would all of course be unloaded, stowed, and gun-locked in the rear of the veichle. Is there anything I have to do, sans just driving up there? (paperwork, etc..)

Also, What types of licenses are available in mass? I would like to apply for a concealed weapons permit (if such a thing exists, I read mass is very strict) as I will be taking over my fathers apartment buildings, where I have to pick up large amounts of cash in a dodgy neighborhood ( agawam )

My father tells me, you only need one license, and this covers you for everything (ownership, Concealed, etc..)

Can anyone shed some light on these things?

Thanks, from a Coastie in New Orleans!!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

The firearms Owners Protection Act covers you during interstate transport.
As long as you are legal from point A to point B you are fine. If you stop in a state (like NJ) it's your ass, as states like NJ and NY have requirements to possess firearms.

Once in MA, you have about 60-90 days to obtain your MA license. It must commiserate with the firearms you own. But really you just want a Class A.
Now your father is right and wrong about one license to in MA there is one license for ownership, purchase, and carry and that is the Class A All Lawful Purposes or Unrestricted license. BUT your town may issue a RESTRICTED Class A, which would not allow you to carry concealed.

One other stumbling block to this process, if you are new to MA and have never had a license or have let your license lapse, you can ONLY get a license if you take a firearms safety course from a MA state certified instructor.
Most towns will allow you to apply for a license but they can not issue one until you have that course.

As you note that your concealed carry permit will be used for work, you will need a letter to that effect upon applying.


----------



## mrshank (Aug 9, 2007)

Do you know if the guns I listed would be legal in mass?
I know for a fact all of them are legal in california.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Except for assault weapons, you don't have to worry if your handguns are "legal" in MA. The only issue with "legal" handguns is are they legal for RETAIL sale from a dealer. You can basically bring any lawfully owned pistol into the state so long as you get the needed permit to cover them once in state. One thing you still must worry about is high capacity magazines in MA. If it's a pistol made after 1994, you can only lawfully own post 1994 10 round magazines in MA.
Legality is an issue of retail purchase, not of ownership. As well you DO NOT have to REGISTER guns you bring into MA that were not purchased using a MA FID/LTC or as a resident of MA.



mrshank said:


> Do you know if the guns I listed would be legal in mass?
> I know for a fact all of them are legal in california.


----------



## blueleader (Jan 31, 2007)

SOT said:


> Once in MA, you have about 60-90 days to obtain your MA license.


i thought that you had to live in MA for 6 months before you could apply
for a permit!

blueleader


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Quite the contrary, you have to apply right away. You have 60 days to posses firearms in MA as a new resident or returning resident, without a license.
There is a provision in the law that allows heirs to have firearms transfered to them where they have 180 days to secure a permit but basically if you are coming into MA, you have 60 days to get your application in and you can't transport or carry those firearms off site until you get your license.

It's sort of like a drivers license, you are supposed to get them "right away"...many do not. This would just be worse.



blueleader said:


> i thought that you had to live in MA for 6 months before you could apply
> for a permit!
> 
> blueleader


----------

